# Benzingeruch



## Bloodletting (17. Februar 2011)

Umfrage sagt alles.
Ja oder nein?

Und wieso mögen das eigentlich so viele?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2011)

Definitiv einer der besten Gerüche überhaupt! Wird nur getoppt von den Spülmaschinentabs von Edeka.


----------



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

I <3 BEEENZIIIN 

Naja aber Kerzen stell ich mir trotzdem nich in die Bude xD


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Geht so. Ich find's nicht schlimm, aber unbedingt haben muss ich den Geruch nicht ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2011)

Pfuibäh!


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2011)

_Ich liebe diesen Geruch..bin früher immer (wenn Muddern getankt hat) nur wegen dem Geruch mit ausgestiegen 

Vote for [Yes!]_


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich liebe diesen Geruch..bin früher immer (wenn Muddern getankt hat) nur wegen dem Geruch mit ausgestiegen
> 
> Vote for [Yes!]_


genau so


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2011)

Benzin <3

Auf dem gleichen Rang, wie Brennholz und der Geruch von meinen feuchten Brillenputzlappen. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Februar 2011)

Kellergeruch(nicht der modrige^^) ist jawohl das beste!


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Benzin <3
> 
> Auf dem gleichen Rang, wie Brennholz und der Geruch von meinen feuchten Brillenputzlappen. ^^



und flüssiges Tip - Ex


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> und flüssiges Tip - Ex





Richtig [:

oder der Geruch von den dicken, fetten schwarzen Filzstiften herrlich! Sowie den Geruch von Autogasen, war mit der Klasse einmal im Wald gewesen, war so ein Ausflug mit einem Foerster. Staendig irgendwelche Aeste im Gesicht und da gestolpert und der Geruch da.. war froh als wir drausen waren, auf den Strassen mit Autogas :b


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2011)

Oder der Geruch von frisch gedrucktem Papier. Genauso wie von "frischen" Magazinen. Oder Sachen aus Plastik, die man gerade aus einer verschweissten Verpackung genommen hat.


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2011)

Warteeeeeeeeee! Ich hab das beste!

Wenn man ein neues Spiel kauft und die Huelle dann aufmacht.. achhh, so schoen!


----------



## orkman (17. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warteeeeeeeeee! Ich hab das beste!
> 
> Wenn man ein neues Spiel kauft und die Huelle dann aufmacht.. achhh, so schoen!



sign


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2011)

Gummistiefel mit Schweißfüßen ist ein Traum!


----------



## Potpotom (17. Februar 2011)

Frisch gerösteter Kaffee... alles andere stinkt nur! Hrhr.


----------



## KillerBee666 (17. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich liebe diesen Geruch..bin früher immer (wenn Muddern getankt hat) nur wegen dem Geruch mit ausgestiegen
> 
> Vote for [Yes!]_



Seit ihr alle Krank? xD


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle Krank? xD



www.seidseit.de !


@Topic: Ich liebe Benzingeruch! <3


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2011)

Um Gottes Willen, geht mir weg mit dem Zeug. Ich versuche, meine Aufenthalte an Tankstellen immer so kurz wie möglich zu halten, um diesem Gestank aus dem Weg zu zehen. Mir wird davon schlecht und ich kriege nach einiger Zeit einen Würgereiz, das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2011)

Mutet ein wenig abartig an die Umfrage 

Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob mir Benzingeruch gefällt oder nicht. Er stört mich nicht, aber ich bleibe nicht extra anner Tanke wegen dem Geruch...


----------



## Fipsin (17. Februar 2011)

Ich Mag Kekse


----------



## NexxLoL (17. Februar 2011)

Ich frage mich, was einige Leute gegen den Benzingeruch haben...was mir auch gefällt ist der Geruch in Parkhäusern


----------



## TheGui (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich steh auch drauf, die frage ist jetz wiso?


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warteeeeeeeeee! Ich hab das beste!
> 
> Wenn man ein neues Spiel kauft und die Huelle dann aufmacht.. achhh, so schoen!



...wtf?

Wie wäre es mit dem Geruch von frisch gemähtem Gras? Oder der Geruch auf dem Feld draußen, wenn's im Sommer gerade geregnet hat? Da geht nix drüber.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ...wtf?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit dem Geruch von frisch gemähtem Gras? Oder der Geruch auf dem Feld draußen, wenn's im Sommer gerade geregnet hat? Da geht nix drüber.



Ja, die Luft nach einem heftigen Sommergewitter ist immer noch am besten.


----------



## The Reptil (18. Februar 2011)

eigentlich ja nicht schlecht 
aber ich bekomme Kopfweh davon


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Frisch gerösteter Kaffee... alles andere stinkt nur! Hrhr.




nee nee nur in pulverform!
hab früher immer die kaffeedose offen stehen lassen als ich auf arbeit bin damit ich abends den geruch hab ^^

ja und benzin sowieso!!! 
hatte interessanterweise das selbe thema mit kuya vor ein paar tagen xD


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2011)

bevor ihr jetzt alle losrennt um euch ein kanister benzin zum "schnuppern" abfüllt,lasst euch gesagt sein,dass benzin enthält das krebserregende Benzol und das kann zu Schwindel, Kopfschmerzen, Erbrechen, Benommenheit oder Bewußtlosigkeit führen. Nicht umsonst haben immer mehr Tankstellen Absaugvorrichtungen für die gefährlichen Dämpfe...

denkt lieber an den schönen Duft von Rosen,oder frischem Gras,oder riecht einfach an eurem lieblingsparfum...das ist mit sicherheit besser...


----------



## Makalvian (18. Februar 2011)

Benzingeruch ist einfach geil 

Besser ist nur die billige Linda Handwaschpaste, sie verströmt nen Marzipangeruch und ich musste mich als kleiner Junge immer zusammenreißen um sie nicht zu probieren.


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Februar 2011)

Meine Snowboard-Boots nach 4 Tagen Boarden und von der Piste direkt in nen Plastiksack in die Tasche - 4 Std Heimweg im warmen Auto und
daheim Tasche auf Fliesenboden mit Fussbodenheizung gestellt und vergessen und erst am nächsten Tag die Boots aus der Tasche/Sack geholt.


mmmhmhmhmhmh, top this!^^


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

Ich mag den Geruch, der einem bei uns im Keller in die Nase steigt. Alt, muffig, abgestanden, aber ich steh drauf. Komisch, aber wahr.


----------



## Thoraxos (18. Februar 2011)

Ich tendiere mehr zum ein wohlriechender schöner alter Kellergeruch. Herrlich. Edit schaide war schon jemand oben schneller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Der Geruch beim Zahnarzt ist auch  nicht zu verachten*


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Besser ist nur die billige Linda Handwaschpaste, sie verströmt nen Marzipangeruch und ich musste mich als kleiner Junge immer zusammenreißen um sie nicht zu probieren.


Oh, das kenne ich sogar von früher noch.
Ich war auch drauf und dran die Handwaschpaste zu futtern, wennauch ohne Linda. ^^

Hmm ... Bezingeruch ... hat zwar was - und riecht wesentlich besser, 
als nach seiner Verbrennung, wenn man als Radfahrer an der Ampel hinter 'nem Auto steht. 

Dennoch muss ich den Geruch nicht haben.
Einmal mit den Klamotten in ner Benzinwolke gewesen, hab ich das Gefühl, ich bin wie radioaktiv.
Selbst nach langer Zeit stinke ich noch nach Benzin.

greetz


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Februar 2011)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> *Der Geruch beim Zahnarzt ist auch  nicht zu verachten*





Apropos Zahnarzt und diese Waschpaste (die ich nicht kenn) - bei meinem Zahnarzt als Kind, konnte man sich beim Abdruck machen
einen Geschmack aussuchen (Erdbeer,Banane,Zitrone) und dieses Zeug womit man den Abdruck macht, wurde mit diesem Geschmack angemischt.....


miajmmiajm.....


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

Naja Bezingeruch mag ich ned wirklich XD meine Mutter steht aber drauf XD ... (die kommt mir auch immer etwas high vor wenn sie von der tanke kommt )

Ich hab da wohl andere favoriten, vlt etwas ekelig aber ich liebe es zu einem Pferdestall zu kommen, bzw. den Geruch von pferden xD irgendwie strange....

frischer Kaffee is auch toll <3 oder was stranges: den geruch vom Hallenbad oO also der chlorgeruch xD kA warum aber ich find den angenehm XD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich mag den Geruch, der einem bei uns im Keller in die Nase steigt. Alt, muffig, abgestanden, aber ich steh drauf. Komisch, aber wahr.



Da solltest Du mal an meinen Großeltern riechen.

Von Benzingeruch muss ich kotzen. Von frühester Kindheit an.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Februar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3q9-PnnlM0


Ist zwar hochgiftig und verursacht sicher Krebs, aber es riecht soooo lecker :<


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Y3q9-PnnlM0


Ich welchem Land lebst Du?
In meinem Land ist dieses Video jedenfalls nicht verfügbar. 

greetz


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Februar 2011)

Also hier in England und in der Schweiz funzt das einwandfrei. Wo zum Geier kommt ihr alle her?


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Also hier in England und in der Schweiz funzt das einwandfrei. Wo zum Geier kommt ihr alle her?



Deutschland. In Deutschland wird alles was Musik auf Youtube enthält und die Plattenfirmen/GEMA stört, gesperrt...das ist seit Ewigkeiten schon so.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> Ich hab da wohl andere favoriten, vlt etwas ekelig aber ich liebe es zu einem Pferdestall zu kommen, bzw. den Geruch von pferden xD irgendwie strange....
> 
> frischer Kaffee is auch toll <3 oder was stranges: den geruch vom Hallenbad oO also der chlorgeruch xD kA warum aber ich find den angenehm XD



Ein Pferde- sowie ein Kuhstall riechen ja auch angenehm. Ich mag den Geruch auch. Das einzige, was stinkt wie sonstwas ist ein Schweinestall, wir haben hier einen im Dorf und allein, wenn ich mit meinem Hund dran vorbeilaufe, steigt mir mein Mittagessen wieder hoch.

Ich mag den Chlorgeruch im Hallenbad auch total gerne, das riecht echt super.

Was mir noch eingefallen ist.. Ich mag den Desinfektionsmittelgeruch, der so flüchtig in jedem Krankenhaus hängt. Viele Leute können den typischen Krankenhaus-Geruch nicht ab, aber ich empfinde das als angenehm. Was ich hingegen nicht so angenehm finde ist, wenn ein Patient gerade in seinen Toilettenstuhl gekackt hat und der Eimer über die halbe Station zum Pflegearbeitsraum getragen werden muss. Die nächste halbe Stunde ist die Hölle auf dieser Station. Aber ansonsten riecht Krankenhaus toll ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich mag den Chlorgeruch im Hallenbad auch total gerne, das riecht echt super.



Der kommt übrigens nur zustande, weil jeder Depp ins Becken pisst. Ein frisch gechlortes Becken riecht erst mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

genauso lecker wie dieser ganz bestimmte Lackgeruch


----------



## ink0gnito (18. Februar 2011)

A___A


Gear..SECOND!<3


----------



## Manoroth (18. Februar 2011)

ich liiiibe den geruch von benzin vor allem wens gerade am brennen is <3


----------



## nemø (18. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Frisch gerösteter Kaffee... alles andere stinkt nur! Hrhr.



Jizz!


----------



## Reflox (18. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warteeeeeeeeee! Ich hab das beste!
> 
> Wenn man ein neues Spiel kauft und die Huelle dann aufmacht.. achhh, so schoen!



Achja, den habe ich total vergessen


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Also hier in England und in der Schweiz funzt das einwandfrei. Wo zum Geier kommt ihr alle her?



Alles Ausländer... *g*


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was mir noch eingefallen ist.. Ich mag den Desinfektionsmittelgeruch, der so flüchtig in jedem Krankenhaus hängt.



Kh geruch direkt find ich ned so angenehm aber wenn ich alle 3 tage meinen ansaugstutzen wechseln muss  schnüffel ich heimlich an meinem desinfektionsmittel XD




Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der kommt übrigens nur zustande, weil jeder Depp ins Becken pisst. Ein frisch gechlortes Becken riecht erst mal überhaupt nicht.



oO komisch das putzmittel von meiner mama riecht aber auch so xD welche erklärung hast du dafür xD außerdem mein ich ned den wasser geruch sondern den geruch von dem danchlor (oder wie das putzmittel heißt) dass die für die kabinen benutzen xD


----------



## Grushdak (19. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der kommt übrigens nur zustande, weil jeder Depp ins Becken pisst. Ein frisch gechlortes Becken riecht erst mal überhaupt nicht.


Ach naja, bei nem richtig gechlorten Becken riechst Du das auch sofort ohne zusätzliche "Geruchsstoffe".
Ich sage das jetzt auch nur deshalb, weil ich aufgrund von 10 Jahren aktivem Leistungsschwimmen 
genügend "frische" Becken kennengelernt habe. 

@ über mir

Richtig!
In den vielen Putzmitteln ist ebenso Chlor enthalten.
Ich glaube auch kaum, daß meine Mam damals die Putzmittelflaschen eigens gefüllt hat. 

greetz


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

Nabend.
JajA der gute alte Benzin duft.^^
Ab was das beste ist ausser Benzin ist der Geruch vom verbrannten Autoreifen beim donats drehen,
da gibt es noch einen geruch bei drehmaschienen die schmierung beim arbeiten 
der absolute wahnsinn ^^


----------



## Neritia (19. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch kaum, daß meine Mam damals die Putzmittelflaschen eigens gefüllt hat.



das wäre aber sicher auch lustig 

ne aber das mittel heißt wirklich danchlor oO ist wohl eines der schärfsten die es gibt xD hab da extra nachgefragt meine mum putzt damit einmal im jahr ihre begründung:

ich würds ja wohl öfters nutzen, aber davon wird man nur high oO


----------



## Noxiel (19. Februar 2011)

Super ist super. 

Mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Diesel riecht fies aber Super macht high.


----------



## MrBlaki (19. Februar 2011)

Neues Auto > ALL ^^


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (19. Februar 2011)

also benzin riecht geil aber hab da noch andere favoriten teilweie schon genannt ^^

also luft nach nem sommergewitter wos vorher ne woche lang trocken war is geil
lackstifte und kleber, schädlich ich weiß ^^ macht ja kein mensch mit hirn exzessiv und die dies machen habens sich ja schon weggeschnüffelt
kennt irgendwer magic karten ?? ne neue packung aufmachen und an den karten riechen sollte jeder mal gemacht haben ^^
und mein absoluter topfavorit war und ist der werkraum in meiner alten schule.... der holzgeruch ist unschlagbar.... <3


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (19. Februar 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> das wäre aber sicher auch lustig
> 
> ne aber das mittel heißt wirklich danchlor oO ist wohl eines der schärfsten die es gibt xD hab da extra nachgefragt meine mum putzt damit einmal im jahr ihre begründung:
> 
> ich würds ja wohl öfters nutzen, aber davon wird man nur high oO



Danchlorix kenn ich  Chlorgeruch ist toll wenns nicht übermäßig ist. Fast wie bei Zimt, ein bisschen ist toll aber zu viel ist ekelhaft


----------



## Olliruh (19. Februar 2011)

omg Chlorgeruch *.*

Ich bin seid 13 Jahren im Schwimmverein & ich liebe diesen Geruch mehr als jeden anderen c:


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2011)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Danchlorix kenn ich



Klingt wie der Bademeister bei Asterix


----------



## schattental (19. Februar 2011)

die älteren unter euch kennen vlt noch den geruch wenn lehrer damals aufgaben aufs papier "gerollt" haben ....das war vor der zeit bevor es an jeder schule kopierer gab...da hat jeder der schüler erstmal dran geschnüffelt.einzigartig der geruch.gibts heute glaub ich gar net mehr...


----------



## skyline930 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das 3. gewählt - ist eigentlich einer von den Gerüchen die mir schnurzegal sind 
Nur wenn nach dem Tanken die Finger nach Benzin stinken - geht ja mal gaaaar nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2011)

Wie riecht eigentlich das neue E10-Super? Richt das jetzt nach Heu? Ist ja 10% "Bio"-Sprit drin


----------



## yves1993 (19. Februar 2011)

Der Geruch wenn man damals eine Packung neuer Yu Gi Oh Karten aufgemacht hat, bzw der Geruch der neuen Karten selbst... da steigt mir jedesmal eine Art Nostalgieflash hoch!

Und der Geruch nach einem Sommergewitter ist wirklich eines der besten Dinge des Sommers.

Auch geil der Geruch eines neuen Apple Geräts, zumindest beim iPod Touch, iPod usw... 
Naja gibt eben viele seltsame aber durchaus genüssliche Gerüche da man oft einfach nur sehr gute Dinge seiner Kindheit/ Geilsten Momente des Lebens damit assoziiert... (Bah hoffe ist richtig geschrieben xD)


----------

